# TURKEY HUNTING THE DOC'S PASS WILDERNESS



## josiahsimpson (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I just moved to Utah about a year ago and this spring will be my first turkey season. I was wondering if anyone has any experience hunting in the Doc's pass/cougar canyon wilderness areas. I know the area is remote and can be hard to get to, but I personally like the idea of a harder access hunt if it means less hunting pressure. I'm very comfortable with back country hiking/camping and I'd much rather work my ass off for a bird than hunt from some road in an ATV. (Also, I can't afford an ATV) Does anyone have any experience with this area? Like what are some good access routes and, most importantly, are there actually birds out there? I'd also really like to get familiar with the area as a potential deer and elk hunting location, so my turkey hunt trip would serve a bit of a dual purpose. Hopefully somebody can help give me some direction. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

What area of the state is this place you’re talking about? I’ve never heard of those places


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last time I was even in that area was clear back in 1978 way before it became a wilderness area. At that time there was a forest service road that went into the area off of Ut 219. 

I never saw any turkeys down there but back then you didn't see turkeys in very many places. You would have your work cut out finding them there.


----------



## josiahsimpson (Apr 12, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> What area of the state is this place you’re talking about? I’ve never heard of those places


Its a wildnerness area pretty much straight west of enterprise reservoir on the Utah/Nevada border. If no one has too much info on it, I might just take a scouting trip out there for a couple days and report back on what I find.


----------



## josiahsimpson (Apr 12, 2021)

Critter said:


> The last time I was even in that area was clear back in 1978 way before it became a wilderness area. At that time there was a forest service road that went into the area off of Ut 219.
> 
> I never saw any turkeys down there but back then you didn't see turkeys in very many places. You would have your work cut out finding them there.


Thanks for the info. I’ve been doing some research and it looks like the easiest way in might be to follow the beaver dam wash north from motoqua. If I make it out there, I’ll let y’all know what I find.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I think there’s much better options that aren’t nearly as far in, that won’t see much, if any, pressure from other hunters, that has more birds in the area.... but if you feel like it’s worth your time, go give it a shot.


----------



## josiahsimpson (Apr 12, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> I think there’s much better options that aren’t nearly as far in, that won’t see much, if any, pressure from other hunters, that has more birds in the area.... but if you feel like it’s worth your time, go give it a shot.


What other areas did you have in mind?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

josiahsimpson said:


> What other areas did you have in mind?


Oh I dunno, the entire thing? There’s birds everywhere in utah.


----------



## josiahsimpson (Apr 12, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> Oh I dunno, the entire thing? There’s birds everywhere in utah.


Like I said, I’m new to Utah and I don’t exactly know where to start. If you have specific spots in mind that I should check out, I’d be really appreciative to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where do you live, do you like long or short drives?

Can you hunt during the week or just weekends?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahsimpson (Apr 12, 2021)

Critter said:


> Where do you live, do you like long or short drives?
> 
> Can you hunt during the week or just weekends?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I live in Cedar City. I can hunt during the week and weekends. I don’t mind long drives, but I have an otc turkey tag for the southern region, so that’s pretty much my only limit.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I could be wrong since I haven't had a turkey tag in Utah for a while but isn't the OTC tags good for state wide? 

Anyway, if you can get around the private up Cedar Canyon should be a good short drive for you. Then there is Pine Valley, a little bit further would be up above Beaver. 

I am retired so I have learned that I prefer hunting during the week when most of the road warriors have gone home.


----------

